# Kona Jake the snake or Kona Rove ?



## patmo (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello
I want a bike that can serve me to go to work (16km with nice hills), take a few shortcuts in the woods or road fire, and take trips around 100km (3-4 hours) the weekend (rather on roads and dirty roads...). I found two models for 1000 euros, the kona jake the snake (2013) and the rove (2013) : I like the both.
I like the disc brake on the rove, I like steel frame (I have an old Specialized MTB with steel frame) but the kona jake the snake feels more sporty.
Which model do you think is more appropriate for my use?
Thank you


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

A steel bike frame will put up with more abuse, and steel supposedly does have a smooth ride. I ride steel and aluminum, and I can't really attest to aluminum being abhorrently bumpy. Also the carbon fork on the JTS may help, but I couldn't be sure without a test ride.

Parts-wise, my reading has shown that Apex vs 105 comes down to personal preference. That's the only dealbreaker-style difference I see between these two bikes. I would test ride both and, assuming they both fit well, pick whichever one's shifting mechanisms you are more comfortable with. Looks like they are both around the same price, as you did mention. They both come with disc brakes.

Sporty is a matter of opinion, if you looked at specs and called the JTS more sporty then I'd advise you to test ride both, since that's the only real way you'd know how a bike feels.


----------



## patmo (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for your answer. I ordered the Kona Rove which I normally receive tomorrow...


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I didn't answer before because honestly, both are good for commuting purposes. I wouldn't take a Rove on a cross course (not as a first choice, at least), but I'd take it everywhere else. Added benefit is that it is the same frame as the Sutra... so it's ready to tour if you want to.

As for aluminum vs. steel, It depends on the bike. I have an aluminum Kona Dew and you'd be hard pressed to notice any difference in comfort during a typical commute. Take the bike out for a 60 mile ride, and you start to realize why steel is inherently better for comfort. Then again, not anything that a wider/lower-pressure tire, and maybe a thud-buster couldn't fix.

In my own bike buying decisions, aluminum only gets an edge if winter riding is a concern.

Share some pics of the Rove once you bring it home!


----------



## patmo (Jul 24, 2014)

So I received my bike days ago. Pitch perfect! 
I'm 5'11 "with 33.5 inseam and I took the 56. Very comfortable. (I send a mail to Kona with my fit measurements and they answer me the 56 would be perfect.)
The weight is really not a problem, and steel really brings the sweetness...


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

The Kona Rove is a very nice commuter. The Jake would be the pick if you were cross racing but based on your needs you made the right choice.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

headloss said:


> In my own bike buying decisions, aluminum only gets an edge if winter riding is a concern.
> 
> !


 Or if you live on the coast, and saltwater is a concern...


----------

